# Clean install iMac



## gordsboyroy (Nov 7, 2007)

Do you need iMac specific install CDs or can you use PowerMac?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Can't answer that one, but know that you can use Leopard!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

simpswr said:


> ...but know that you can use Leopard!


No, as it depends on which iMac it is. As for doing a clean install of the OS with the CDs, it depends. Some of the CDs were keyed to the type of Mac that they came with, while others were not. The main thing is to see if they are install CDs or restore CDs. Restore CDs will only work with the kind of Mac they came with. Most of the install CDs have everything needed to install the full OS on any Mac, but not all CDs were these full installers. At this point, all you can do is try. Rule of thumb with the install CDs is that if it can boot your Mac, then it contains the full installer on it.

Also, the CD has to come a Mac that is newer than the one you wish to install the OS on, or else it will not contain the specific drivers for your model of Mac.


----------



## gordsboyroy (Nov 7, 2007)

You are right. I found a OS9 install dated 1999 and the iMac says 2004 and it won't boot. It will boot from a G4 install but the system(OSX) is not compatible - plus I kinda need it to run OS9.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Which iMac is it? With it being such a recent model, it may not even boot into OS 9. If its a G4 iMac that is 800mhz or faster, it will not boot OS 9. They only way to run OS 9 apps will be in the classic environment in OS X.


----------



## gordsboyroy (Nov 7, 2007)

It's a G3 600. Probably one of the latter OS9 models.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If it's a G3 iMac (CRT screen) then it will boot into OS 9, but you'll need a OS 9.2.2 Installer disk. And that G3 iMac will run OS X up to version 10.4.11, but you'll most likely will need retail install CDs.


----------

